# Whats your favorite Oakley lens tint?



## DosNueve (Feb 18, 2012)

I bought some used Half and Straight jackets without lenses now I'm trying to figure out what lens tint works best in semi sun/shade. 

I dont have a favorite yet, just looking to see what other folks are using and why they like them.

PS.......Anyone using after market lenses.....Walleva, VL, samvette


----------



## ihaveagibsonsg (Nov 29, 2010)

I love the amber color ones. They're much crisper and offer a richer color spectrum in comparison to the black shades. Also Polarized all the way, polarized lenses are amazing. I'd recommend looking for a cheaper pair of polarized sunglasses for riding. I've fallen and scratched my 180$ pair of raybans a few times and it hurts. Right now I'm using a polarized pair of nikes from costco which are amazing but only cost 40$. They're pretty eat crap on your face friendly too.


----------



## Jaysop (Jul 4, 2012)

Black iridium polarized hands down the best lens tint I've ever seen. At least for prescription lenses. For regular lenses it's black tint but for RX they come out as slightly red/orange. I don't know why. It's not anything like the red iridium lens I've seen.
I can wear them driving in heavy rain and see cars and detail I wouldn't without. I can wear them until it's nearly dark out and they benifit me by making everything stand out more.
Much like yellow lenses but in a whole other class.


----------



## XCScott (Aug 31, 2012)

They used to make a lens called VR28 awesome all around lens for low-light to partly sunny (shady conditions) Don't know if they still make it though.


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

Jaysop said:


> Black iridium polarized hands down the best lens tint I've ever seen. At least for prescription lenses. For regular lenses it's black tint but for RX they come out as slightly red/orange. I don't know why. It's not anything like the red iridium lens I've seen.
> I can wear them driving in heavy rain and see cars and detail I wouldn't without. I can wear them until it's nearly dark out and they benifit me by making everything stand out more.
> Much like yellow lenses but in a whole other class.


+1 for black iridium polarized.


----------



## michael573114 (May 5, 2006)

I love the black iridium polarized, but I feel it's way too dark for mountain biking. The VR28 looks much better... but I tend to prefer amber/yellow stuff like I have with my Native glasses I use for mountain biking.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

I prefer rose shades over gray, green or amber. It seems to brighten things up and improve contrast.


----------



## gridtalker (Dec 7, 2006)

Jaysop said:


> Black iridium polarized hands down the best lens tint I've ever seen. At least for prescription lenses. For regular lenses it's black tint but for RX they come out as slightly red/orange. I don't know why. It's not anything like the red iridium lens I've seen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree the black iridium are the best


----------



## Troutinco (Jan 29, 2012)

I use the Black Iridium Polarized in my Half Jackets for driving and on the go stuff.

For biking I use the Flak Jackets;
daytime all around use: Gold Iridium Polarized
Night Time/ Cloud Cover: Persimmon is my choice. Might pickup some striaght yellows or clear to see if I like them better for total night riding.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

I just picked whatever matches the frame. 

I currently use Black Irid Polarized and have High Intensity Yellow for low light/night riding days.

What's better than all that? The Zeal PPX lenses on my goggles. It offers such better vision over my Oakley Half Jackets that I am encouraged to wear my full-face helmet on XC trails, since goggles look awkward on normal bike helmets and my Urge Down-O-Matic full-face helmet is low profile and ventilated enough to work comfortably and in style on XC trails.


----------



## dream5hift (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm using the black Holbrooks until my biking sunglasses comes in with multi lens I got from performance bikes. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DosNueve (Feb 18, 2012)

I do have to agree with the black iridium tint, i have some on my flaks and i love wearing them, get a lot of good compliments too. But I did find them a tad to dark for riding in my neck of the woods. 

Anyone try a blue tint? I like the way the blue looks against black frames.


----------



## peanuthead (May 31, 2004)

I love my black iridium for driving and outdoor activities, but for mountain biking, where I'm constantly moving in and out of shade, nothing beats photochromic lens.


----------



## MTBeing (Jan 11, 2012)

Black polarized.


----------



## bloodyknee (Jul 29, 2008)

I use the Persimmon lenses on my half jackets for shady/sunny conditions. 

The black iridium was too dark in the heavily shaded areas and I was always peeking over the top of the frames so I could see the trail.


----------



## trdspectacoma (Jan 24, 2011)

I have the ice blue polarized for very sunny days or i use the persimmons and I just ordered the Yellow for those trails that have very little light


----------



## bloodyknee (Jul 29, 2008)

Yep, the yellow is great for early evening riding.


----------



## canuck_tacoma (May 1, 2011)

What do you plan on using them for?

For MTN Biking:


VR28 - Good all around lense that improves contrast - 30% Light
G30 Iridium - Same as VR28 with a slight rose tint. - 30% Light
 Perssimmon - Good for cloudy days and in the shade. - 50% Light
Clear - Night riding. - 93% Light
Or a Transition that goes from clear to dark. 15%-90% Light.

Personaly I don't ride with anything darker than 20-30% because it makes it really hard to see in the shade.


----------



## Eckstream1 (Jul 27, 2011)

I ride in a pair of Flak Jackets... And I switch lenses based on the trail/light conditions.

I prefer:
Perssimmon for heavy foliage/darker days
+Red for medium light (my fav lens)
Black Irid for bright light

I really have an Oakley problem... 
(this is an old pic I've added a few pairs since I snapped this)


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

Are the Oakley transition/photochromic lenses really that good, with that wide of a range? I imagine it would have more of a range like a 10% to 50% (acceptable enough for night riding, but not quite enough for super bright) or 25% to 80% (not quite clear enough for night riding) or something like that, like other photochromic lenses. My Zeal PPX goggles are more like 25% to 80%. At night, I often regret not wearing eye protection.


----------



## Stugotz (Dec 14, 2011)

I use a VR28 Polarized lens.

Light transmission is approx.16% and it's good for medium to bright light conditions.


----------



## Hpirx (Jan 15, 2009)

Persimmon. Almost all the trails I ride are in the woods though. Works fine for me out in the open on a sunny day, so I always use persimmon. I guess if I was in the south or west and out in bright open country, I'd use something darker. Clear for night rides.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

I got a new pair of Split Jackets and find myself wearing them far more than my Half Jackets with polarized black irid and high inten yellow. Split Jackets came with vented Jade Irid and Persimmon. They look better too. I was thinking about Jawbones, but the I found the Split Jacket was cheaper at $110 out of pocket, and the vented lenses shouldn't get fogged up every time I stop to group up with others.

I don't miss the polarized at all. In fact, polarized has issues with dark spots when looking at LCD screens. It's a must to take off once you step indoors. Sucks when you're working out in front of the house and step in for a drink or get a tool or to plug/unplug or look at your mp3 player and have to deal with the dark spots or simply not being able to see very well.

That all said, I still prefer my Zeal PPX goggle lenses for riding (photochromic polarized).


----------



## Dorothier (Aug 23, 2012)

Persimmon is my personal favorite. Living in the Mid-West we experience a lot of "Grey" days with overcast conditions. The Persimmon or Gold tint will boost the contrast in low or flat light situations which can enhance your eyesight greatly. They will typically have a "Light Transmission Rate" of about 50%, meaning they will let in about half of the light. But will amplify the area and allow for the greatest amount of uses within varied conditions.


----------



## C 73 (Jun 21, 2012)

If direct light, Silver Mirror with the brown lens tent, anything else I run clears


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

Looking at the Oakley Photochromic lens transmission profiles, it looks they fall within the range of 36% to 60% light transmission without the UV reactive particles activated and from 8% to 19% light transmission when activated (darkened).

Their persimmion lets in 19% light when darkened/activated and 60% when not. VR50 lets in 50% when not exposed to UV, and either 10% or 15% depending on version when darkened.


----------



## Surferbruce (Jun 21, 2012)

My all time faves were the Tungsten lenses. They were perfect but I don't think Oakley still does em which is a shame.


----------



## Eckstream1 (Jul 27, 2011)

Surferbruce said:


> My all time faves were the Tungsten lenses. They were perfect but I don't think Oakley still does em which is a shame.


Yeah they still make em...

Check it out! :thumbsup:

Oakley - The Official Site


----------



## badhabets23 (Dec 5, 2008)

I just ordered a pair of racing Jackets with:

1) Fire Iridium Polarized lens = Extremely bright Conditions on the road or MTB bike.

2) Persimmon lens = For overcast conditions or mostly shaded trails.

3) Clear/Black Iridium Photochromic lens = For all purpose use in and out of varying light conditions.

Although I haven't had a chance to personally try the VR28's I've heard nothing but good reviews on them as an all around lens but I think you could get carried away with all the different lens tints. Pick the ones you like and could afford to cover a high, medium and low light conditions that fit your needs and ride on! Good luck.


----------



## hken2 (Oct 6, 2010)

As a practical matter, I tend to stay away from Oakley lens tins meant for very bright sunny days because they simply aren't versatile enough for riding. There are enough cloudy days, end of sunlight rides, shady valleys etc that makes it more practical to go with tints that allow more light in. My fave is G30 Iridium which is simply FANTASTIC. Very versatile and though not perfect on a sunny day it's tolerable. I also have +Red Iridium polarized which is a nice lens for medium/bright sunny days...these two lenses cover most of what I need. I have used Black Iridium but I just don't like it...simply too dark even on the brightest days.

I use prescription lenses so I pick VERY carefully since they are $$$. I was chatting with SportRX about a nice 3rd lens and they said by far the 1 lens everyone loves is VR28 Black Iridium (with or w/o Polarized). That's the one I think I will get next.


----------



## beshannon (Oct 14, 2012)

I like my red iridium lenses on my Radarlock glasses


----------



## chef7734 (May 4, 2011)

I am using pos red iridium on my flak jackets.

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## rarekin (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi, can anyone tell me, whether there are Gold Iridium Lenses for the Radarlock?

I couldn't find them on the Oakley website (neither in the regular replacement lences nor with the custom program).

I am in need of a new pair of sunglasses for MTB and am considering both Radarlock and Radar (previously I had the Radar, which I was completely satisfied with).

I don't mind going to Radarlock, as long as there are Gold Iridium lenses for them.

The reasons, why I insist on this lens tint are:

Contrast: simply outstanding and as good as anything out there
Glare: Reduced, but not to the point, that you don't notice at all water surfaces etc.
Medium to Bright Light: Simply outstanding
Low light: one of the most intriguing features of the lenses. I am not sure why (maybe the contrast?!?), but I can see with those lenses when it is almost dark or there is moderate artificial light
Outer Appearance: somewhat subdued (I am not into flashy colours or mirror lenses (although the Iridium coating gives them a slight mirror effect)), which I like

So, I like them enough to consider them as a selling point for my future frame.

The other options I am considering are VR28 and G30, but I really would prefer the Gold Iridium.

Maybe I should expand my question and ask those of you, who have used Gold Iridium lenses and went to something else, what your recommendations are and why (consider the main features, that I listed)?

Also, if anyone has some info on whether the Gold Iridium lenses will be available sometime in the near future for the Radarlocks, please, share it!

Thanks!!!


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Use Black Iridium and love them, my son prefers the Persimmon (yellow) lens.

If you can get them vented.


----------



## jselwyn (Mar 14, 2012)

G40 photochromic. Perfect from sunrise to sunset. I use them in the sunny desert and shady, stormy alpine. Put them on and never think about you glasses being too light or too dark again.


----------



## rarekin (Mar 4, 2009)

rarekin said:


> Hi, can anyone tell me, whether there are Gold Iridium Lenses for the Radarlock?
> 
> Also, if anyone has some info on whether the Gold Iridium lenses will be available sometime in the near future for the Radarlocks, please, share it!
> 
> Thanks!!!


Nobody?

@DiRt DeViL

Too dark and the contrast is not as good. I really want to like that choice, since a local Oakley dealer offers me a good deal at 139 EUR for a Radarlock with Black Iridium and Clear lenses.

@jselwyn

Photochromic lenses don't do it for me. They have too slow a reaction for my liking.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

I love the 00 red iridium polarized. It's enough tint for head on sun, but I can also see in the shaded areas too. Plus the red base doesn't conflict with my cell phones polarized screen like my older Oakleys did 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jazzanova (Jun 1, 2008)

Not about lenses, since I don't have a favorite one. (I swap them based on the light conditions, mostly use transition one)
But I would like to point out the best Oakley design I have found after trying about 5 different ones.
Radarlock XL straight.
I like the bigger coverage of the higher bridge and the fact they do not stick far out on the sides like the regular radars do.
I use TL A1 helmet, which sits low and close to head. There is simply not enough space there for wide sunglasses.
The best way to pick a helmet or glasses is to try them together.


----------



## rarekin (Mar 4, 2009)

I have bought a new pair of Radars with Gold Iridium lens (vented) after waiting for some time to see, if anyone knows anything about the availability of the Gold Iridium lenses for the Radarlocks.

Also decided to try a pair of C-wires with Black Iridium on a VR28 base for city use. 

So far I am not disappointed and think, that in bright conditions this particular combination can be really useful.


----------



## Brockwan (Aug 6, 2013)

Clear


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anschutz (Apr 21, 2014)

I wear the Gascan with black iridium polarized lenses. I do this mainly because I use them in uniform and don't want to pay for several prescription Oaks.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Specialutz (Jul 19, 2012)

Hi Mr. trdspectaom! Are you still ripping it up with your Hilo crew? I want to ride with you folks as I tried riding with the Bike Hub, but they're not that good. i want to ride with the core guys. The ice blue polarized must make you look sexy. . Yo must ride a lot of trails to have all those different tints. I would need help on my climbing and figured to ask you if you could coach me, as you seem to be the most experienced and knowledgeable of the bunch. Can we set up a date where you could teach me some tips on climbing? I'm still hiking my bike up trails like Kulani.
Thanks!
Specialutz


trdspectacoma said:


> I have the ice blue polarized for very sunny days or i use the persimmons and I just ordered the Yellow for those trails that have very little light


----------



## OldManBike (Apr 16, 2011)

That's the strangest post I've seen in a while.


----------



## KevinGT (Dec 25, 2012)

In the 90s, I was riding in Colorado and Southern California and the sun could be blinding in desert and high desert conditions. I wouldn't ride without dark sunglasses. Amber lenses would have been painful.

Since moving to the Southeast and riding in heavily forested areas, the dark lenses are deadly. I made the mistake of buying dark lenses before realizing how poorly suited they were for forested riding.

So the first question to ask when asking about sunglasses is "where the heck are you riding!"


----------



## Specialutz (Jul 19, 2012)

YOOHOO!!!!!
I still need coaching climbing in Kulani


----------

